# Coils



## aokpops (May 14, 2016)

Think I bought enough coils I should start a coil factory . Over the years the trouble with coils had a 50 Husqvarna that flat ate coils more coils than spark plugs bought OEM cheap China no difference . Bought a new generator the first coil lasted 30 or 40 hours after that the first replacement less than half hour . Got a few free coils under warranty . The best gains to make them last longer was to open the air gap set the gap on the Husqvarna to .016 been 2 years with out new coil might a record . The generator went out again maybe 2 hours with the forth coil . IF ! I ever try it again ? might see the biggest air gap that adjustment allow .


----------

